# The Upgrade bug is back



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright Basically I don't really need to upgrade the PC but every 1-2 years I get this upgrade bug infection and I spend extra funds 

ps: Basically I am gamer. Play like SC2, Warhammer 40k etc & other RTS games.

So I have like 20-25k budget. 

My Config is in the Signature. 

Which parts should I Upgrade first?

- - - Updated - - -

Forgot to Mention that I got a LG 19" Monitor (1400x900).


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

i would advice you to get a cpu+mobo+ a full hd monitor. here  is my suggestion.
i5 4430 - 11.3k
gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.2k
dell s2240l - 8.5k/AOC i2269vwm

- - - Updated - - -

also you can get good enough money by selling your current cpu+mobo.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2014)

Hmm that sounds about right. Will check that config out. Any alternate proposals for CPU/Mobo Combo?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

what about a GPU?? 

on 1080p, you will want a beefier GPU for all the bells and whistles.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 10, 2014)

If you have extra funds, why not spend it on something like the....

 *www.oculusvr.com/order/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 10, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> what about a GPU??
> 
> on 1080p, you will want a beefier GPU for all the bells and whistles.



he already has 560 ti. if he opts for a high end gpu now, his cpu will bottleneck until he upgrades it.


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> he already has 560 ti. if he opts for a high end gpu now, his cpu will bottleneck until he upgrades it.


Yes if he has a budget of 25000 then he should buy a new cpu+mobo and maybe a 1080p display.
560ti is not that bad and IMO will handle the games albeit no games like crysis at 1080p


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i would advice you to get a cpu+mobo+ a full hd monitor. here  is my suggestion.
> i5 4430 - 11.3k
> gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.2k
> dell s2240l - 8.5k/AOC i2269vwm
> ...





rijinpk1 said:


> he already has 560 ti. if he opts for a high end gpu now, his cpu will bottleneck until he upgrades it.



from his funds he can get your above config.

buy sellign off his current config[minus the PSU, cabby] he can get the new GPU. 

btw, i hope he has a good PSU.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 10, 2014)

I guess you didn't check my Sig. I got a rocking Cosair HX 750W

As said earlier I am mainly in RTS Gaming which isn't exactly GPU hungry. 560 Ti is Overkill I guess even at 1080P for RTS.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 10, 2014)

aah then its alright.. 

btw, hello there fellow Pune-ite


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 11, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I guess you didn't check my Sig. I got a rocking Cosair HX 750W
> 
> As said earlier I am mainly in RTS Gaming which isn't exactly GPU hungry. 560 Ti is Overkill I guess even at 1080P for RTS.


That's what I was talking about!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 11, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i would advice you to get a cpu+mobo+ a full hd monitor. here  is my suggestion.
> i5 4430 - 11.3k
> gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.2k
> dell s2240l - 8.5k/AOC i2269vwm
> ...



+1 for this.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 11, 2014)

I got few resale offers from Local friends.

1. i5 2400 + P67A UD3R Motherboard = 12K
2. FX8350 + MSI 970 Motherboard = 17 K
3. i5 3770K + Z77 M3 SNIPER Motherboard = 29 K (This is kinda over the budget though)

Any suggestions?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

dont go for already EOLed products(sandybridge in your case.) and there is no i5 3770k. did you mean i5 3570k or i7 3770k.? it is again an older gen cpu(ivybridge). better stick to the newer releases. z77 m3 sniper mobo sells for around 12k. so it must be i5 3570k,i guess. else the deal is pretty decent .also you dont want to go for a K series cpu if you are not into overclocking. better stick to the suggested config. intel offers slightly better gaming experience at your budget.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 12, 2014)

ANy 24" Monitor available instead of 21"? Already have a 19" hence its just 2" Upgrade


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 12, 2014)

better get aoc i2369vm.for dell consider dell u2312hm or 2412m, but costlier. get ips panels monitors rather than normal ones.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 15, 2014)

Dell ST2420L 24 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor - Buy Dell ST2420L 24 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor Online at best price in India: Flipkart.com

How is this?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2014)

very old monitor launched way back in 2010 and no ips. better get the suggested one.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok I am buying AOC I2369VM from Snapdeal.

Never bought anything from them before. Is this site good?

AOC I2369VM 23 Inch IPS Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.11790/- | Snapdeal.com


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Ok I am buying AOC I2369VM from Snapdeal.
> 
> Never bought anything from them before. Is this site good?
> 
> AOC I2369VM 23 Inch IPS Monitor - Buy Online @ Rs.11790/- | Snapdeal.com



Yeah they are good most of the times.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 7, 2014)

Ordered the Monitor on 3rd and Still no sign of its receipt (4 days gone). Do they use Snail.com as Courier?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Ordered the Monitor on 3rd and Still no sign of its receipt (4 days gone). Do they use Snail.com as Courier?



have you contacted snapdeal via e-mail? check their FB page also. send them a message.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 8, 2014)

I called their Service Center. They told me that my order is coming from Delhu via ROAD & can't comment on when it will reach. Basically the lady told me "It will get there when it gets there". 

Curse Flipkart for not keeping this Monitor in stock @@


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I called their Service Center. They told me that my order is coming from Delhu via ROAD & can't comment on when it will reach. Basically the lady told me "It will get there when it gets there".
> 
> Curse Flipkart for not keeping this Monitor in stock @@



don't worry. wait 2-3 days more. tried contacting via FB?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 8, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Ordered the Monitor on 3rd and Still no sign of its receipt (4 days gone). Do they use Snail.com as Courier?



Which courier company does the seller use? Sometimes the seller doesn't dispatch immediately. On snapdeal its written dispatch in x number of days. If the seller is dispatching in 3 or more days, chances are that he is ordering it from somewhere else. Always better to find out the distributor of the said company and try to strike a deal with them. Its cheap too


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 9, 2014)

They are using Bluedart. 
I placed order on 3rd. It got Shipped on 4th as per Bluedart Tracking and as of Now Still now received. Status shows that it has arrived in my city and out for deliver for last 9 hrs. This is pathetic.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> They are using Bluedart.
> I placed order on 3rd. It got Shipped on 4th as per Bluedart Tracking and as of Now Still now received. Status shows that it has arrived in my city and out for deliver for last 9 hrs. This is pathetic.



have you got it or not?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope still not received.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Nope still not received.



tried calling blue-dart guys?


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> They are using Bluedart.
> I placed order on 3rd. It got Shipped on 4th as per Bluedart Tracking and as of Now Still now received. Status shows that it has arrived in my city and out for deliver for last 9 hrs. This is pathetic.



I recently received my PSU from calcutta shipped by bluedart. They took 3 business days only.
You will get your package by tomorrow latest I hope. Call them during office hours and track it down.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 10, 2014)

Called them again today. They said I will get it today. (That's what they said yesterday also ) Hoping that today I will get it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 11, 2014)

Finally received it yesterday night. Packaging was very good and Monitor is worth the wait. Very Crisp Playback and nice details show while gaming in Full HD.


----------



## anirudhasarawgi (Jul 11, 2014)

sniperz1 said:


> I recently received my PSU from calcutta shipped by bluedart. They took 3 business days only.
> You will get your package by tomorrow latest I hope. Call them during office hours and track it down.



from mdcomputers.in ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 11, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Finally received it yesterday night. Packaging was very good and Monitor is worth the wait. Very Crisp Playback and nice details show while gaming in Full HD.



the wait is over now and it was worth.  good to know that.


----------



## sniperz1 (Jul 11, 2014)

anirudhasarawgi said:


> from mdcomputers.in ?



No, I ordered from ebay. Seasonic psu distributor goes by the name overclockers. He sells on snapdeal,flipkart,ebay and many other sites. I had an ebay coupon of 500 rs which I used it while ordering. So it was a good deal for me.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 4, 2014)

Gigabyte G1. SNIPER B5 Motherboard       Rs.7,711
Intel Core I5-4570 3.2 Ghz Processor        Rs.13,870

Is this combination OK?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Gigabyte G1. SNIPER B5 Motherboard       Rs.7,711
> Intel Core I5-4570 3.2 Ghz Processor        Rs.13,870
> 
> Is this combination OK?



it is fine. but also see msi z97 pc mate available at similar rate.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 5, 2014)

I read some bad reviews about MSI quality. Also been using Gigabyte for last 5-6 years so kinda comfortable with them. Any board from that brand?

- - - Updated - - -

Also is this cooler good for i5 4570?

*www.flipkart.com/deepcool-gamma-archer/p/itmda3j3qs3g59kg?pid=COLDA3GTNDM5AY5Y

Just want something that is quieter and run the Proccy cooler.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> I read some bad reviews about MSI quality. Also been using Gigabyte for last 5-6 years so kinda comfortable with them. Any board from that brand?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



see if there are any h97 boards . msi does make quality products!
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard price in india Rs.8200. Buy Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard online : Theitdepot.com
for cpu cooler , increase your budget, get either antec a20 /a40.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 5, 2014)

Are you referring to this one?

Antec Bloody Tiger A20 Cooler - Antec : Flipkart.com

Seems a bit overkill for a non OC Proccy :S


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Are you referring to this one?
> 
> Antec Bloody Tiger A20 Cooler - Antec : Flipkart.com
> 
> Seems a bit overkill for a non OC Proccy :S



yes. it should be around rs 700 locally. it definitely is not an overkill if you wish to fully use your cpu!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm OK. Will Buy that one. Also finalized on the Gigabyte G1. SNIPER B5. So Finally its

i5 4570 + Gigabyte G1.Sniper B5 + A20 = 19000 Total.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 5, 2014)

not bad. but the mobo is costlier for a b85 chipset(apart from the looks)!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 5, 2014)

Well it had all I need and also the looks. H97 ones are 1.5k and up than this one and I didn't find anything specific drawback.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 5, 2014)

no drawbacks. for how much are you getting it? anyway, looks of mobo hardly matters


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 6, 2014)

Rs. 7300. Btw Any alternate cooler? Hard time finding reasonably priced A20.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Rs. 7300. Btw Any alternate cooler? Hard time finding reasonably priced A20.



The stock cooler is fine for your CPU. Just use a good thermal paste and you'll be fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Rs. 7300. Btw Any alternate cooler? Hard time finding reasonably priced A20.



cooler master hyper 101.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 10, 2014)

Got the i5 4570 and Sniper Mobo yesterday. Ended up keeping my existing Hyper 212 EVO as cooler as it fitted fine on 1150 Socket somehow.

This CPU runs significantly cooler than Phenom II(Stock). Idle Temp was like 32 Deg. 

CPU score boosted by 0.4 making it to 7.8 in Windows Experience index. 

Green LEDs of the Motherboard looks cool 

Thanks for the help guys. Next up is the GFX Card but maybe in next month or so.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 10, 2014)

^^ congo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Got the i5 4570 and Sniper Mobo yesterday. Ended up keeping my existing Hyper 212 EVO as cooler as it fitted fine on 1150 Socket somehow.
> 
> This CPU runs significantly cooler than Phenom II(Stock). Idle Temp was like 32 Deg.
> 
> ...



How about upgrading to Windows 8.1?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it going to gain me anything which Win 7 cant? Don't know much about Win 8. All games I play are running smooth on Win 7.

- - - Updated - - -

Dont want to open a new thread for one question hence asking here.

As you can see in my Sig I got 2x2 GB Ram. I have 4 Slots in the Mobo. 

Is it OK to add another 2 GB Ram Module in the mix. So it will be 2x2x2.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 11, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Is it going to gain me anything which Win 7 cant? Don't know much about Win 8. All games I play are running smooth on Win 7.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



> Windows 8 is much faster than Windows 8. Games run a bit better too, though the effect is not visible in all games. The OS in general is quite faster then Windows 7.

> No problem with using another 2 GB RAM stick as long as the frequency and timing of new module matches that of old one.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 11, 2014)

get 4gb if possible if price difference is not much.  you will loose the dual channel capability though.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 12, 2014)

8 GB will benefit more or 4 GB in dual Channel? 

Btw [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] - Does it justify the 10K Upgrade Cost


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 12, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> 8 GB will benefit more or 4 GB in dual Channel?
> 
> Btw  @harshilsharma63  - Does it justify the 10K Upgrade Cost



It depends on the use case- speed vs capacity. Anyways, you can safely use another 2 GB stick.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2014)

Guys I am thinking about getting this Card from US.
newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202099

Brother is coming back in Nov so he will carry it with him. Hopefully by that time its price will further cut down. 

Question 1: Is it a worth upgrade from my GTX 560Ti?
Question 2: Will the warranty be valid?
Question 3: Any better deals I can get from Newegg? 

I am going to buy an AMD card only. Been on nVidia wagon for a long time and want to try AMD out.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 3, 2018)

Hello Guys,

The recurring Bug Infection is back. This time after 4 Years 

Planning to Change the CPU, Mobo, Ram & Cabinet. Rest of the parts I will keep. Current Config is in Sig. I am selling the old parts locally.

Please suggest parts - Budget 30K

1. CPU 
2. Mobo 
3. Ram 
4. Cabinet

Please note that I use PC for Light Gaming and Stuff and Current Stuff works fine....I just upgrade every 3-4 Years to keep system up to date for no reason


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 3, 2018)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> The recurring Bug Infection is back. This time after 4 Years
> 
> ...


Don't "upgrade". Wait till intel fixes their 10nm process issues.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 4, 2018)

I was thinking about jumping on AMD this time around as last one was INTEL.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 5, 2018)

Tech_Wiz said:


> The recurring Bug Infection is back. This time after 4 Years
> 
> Planning to Change the CPU, Mobo, Ram & Cabinet. Rest of the parts I will keep. Current Config is in Sig. I am selling the old parts locally.
> 
> Please suggest parts - Budget 30K



if your current configuration works just fine for you, then please don't spend any money now,because the 30k that you will be spending on a new config will yield no extra performance(per price ratio) with respect your current config. My advice would be to get a samsung 860 evo ssd and shift the os there. Kingston v300 although gets the job done, but is no where near to 860 evo. trust me, the upgrade other than a good ssd will not do anything good to you.


----------

